# OmniPods, bruises and lipoatrophy



## LesleyJ (May 10, 2012)

Hi all

I'm asking on behalf of someone who has contacted INPUT, and isn't a forum user.

Has anyone experienced bad bruising or lipoatrophy when using an OmniPod?

If so, has anything helped?

The enquirer has spoken to their team and to Ypsomed.

Thanks in anticipation.

Lesley


----------



## HOBIE (May 10, 2012)

No sorry Lesley on a medtronic.  With a Omnipod you are more limited to position it is ??


----------



## Amanda102 (May 10, 2012)

My daughter has been using the omnipod for only about 2 months. She rotates between her arms and legs and to date there has not been any significant bruising or lumps. I suppose it is still a bit early to rule this out, but no real problems so far. I try to persuade her to try some different sites also like stomach and lower back, but no luck so far. I hope this helps.


----------



## LesleyJ (May 16, 2012)

Thanks to those who replied.

I found a thread on a US forum that suggests some people are experiencing the same problem.

If anyone else is searching, here is the thread:
http://www.tudiabetes.org/group/omnipodusers/forum/topics/lipodystrophy-and-pod


----------

